# 1 American Cichlid in African Tank?



## KokeBlak (Feb 1, 2008)

Is there any type of american cichlid that i can have just one of that gets fairly big that i can keep in my african tank? i know that it is not recommended to do this, but africans stay so small and i wud like to have a big fish that stands out. =) i have a 75gal aquarium with 2 snow white socolofi, 4 yellow labs, and 2 blue zebras. and i have heard of people being successful in attempting this so i was just wondering what kind of fish they used and what fish i might get?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I know it's not supposed to work but I have a Flowerhorn in my African tank. He is pretty mellow. He is boss of the tank though


----------



## KokeBlak (Feb 1, 2008)

do they get pretty big? is a 75gal big enough for my stock?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Flowerhorns are a hybrid so they vary in size. Average about 10" some will be smaller, some will be larger. My FH is still smaller maybe 5 1/2 or 6". He is in with 12 Africans. I am looking to get a new tank just for my FHs. As mine is getting too big for this tank.Mine is very mellow. He was introduced after the Africans had been in the tank. Like I said it's not supposed to work. FHs have awesome color and personalities too. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## KokeBlak (Feb 1, 2008)

Well this one guy on AquariaCentral.Com has convinced me to try out a midas first and then if I don't like the living arrangement to get a flowerhorn. The only problem is that midas grow pretty big and I was told that eventually he will want the 75 all to himself! :O but that will be down the road in a few years or so right? So for right now i see no immediate problem with why i shouldn't try it out. i'm going to get lots of lava to stack up on top of the lava i already have, not only so that my mbunas can hide out if they feel in danger, but lava collects lots of beneficial bacteria i hear and since my tank cycled so quickly last time when i had lava in there, more lava won't hurt when i'm done fixing it up. (I bought it off of craigslist and the silicone got busted up so now I'm fixing it for the 2 time cuz the 1 time i didn't know to remove the old silicone) 0=) but ya...


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Flowerhorns or Midas would not have been my first suggestion. These guys can get really mean and with one bit can rip an African in half. If they are quick enough and smart enough and have enough hiding places then all could be well. There are several others that might do better. I know of someone who had an Oscar and a Jack Dempsey in a tank with some Mbuna and they all got along well for several years. But every fish and tank set-up is different. When you start mixing continents, all bets are off. I currently have a mostly African set-up (Vics & Malawi Haps) with some convicts, Gold Jack Dempsey's, Gold Severums, and a small Green Terror. They all get along fine for now, but I know it is possible that I could need to intervene at any time as this is a delicate balance. Also with a 75 gallon, you need to be careful not to overstock.

Have you thought about Red Empress or Red Fin Borleyi (Malawi Haps)? From your other fish selection it sounds like you are missing some red, and both of these fish get larger and have red/orange on them. Just a thought... You could get a smaller group and raise them up and sell off all but one male.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a 10" male Midas in a 125g. They can get to 14". They can be very, very aggressive. A full grown male Midas will need a minimum 75g all to himself. They are an awesome wet pet. They have great personalities. Mine begs for attention, splashing the water at the top of the tank until I pet his hump. I have 5 female Convicts (the girls) 1 female Salvini, 1 male Firemouth, a Raphael Cat and a Pleco. So far it is working very well. I tried to get all females as to not challenge my male Midas. The FM was hard to sex so young. He knows his place (second dog) and stays there, he causes no waves so the Midas doesn't bother him. If you get a Midas or a FH the smaller fish will need lots of holes to hide in. If you decide on the FH get chingmix maxima and headbooster. This will make a huge difference in your FH's kok and color. Feeding the headbooster first until you get his kok where you want it. Then feed the maxima. My little 2" FH is already starting to get a hump. Good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well, if you ant a big fish, this one is african, but why not look into a lage Venestus Male, they get 10" and stand out, i wouldnt go with anything bigger as it might eat your already existing fish.

or, just check out the Nimbochromis sp. thy are african but get rather big.


----------



## KokeBlak (Feb 1, 2008)

where do i get haps? i had an electric blue ahli once, and it was really beautiful, but a red hap sounds really cool! does anyone know of anywhere in south SD where they sell them?


----------



## KokeBlak (Feb 1, 2008)

and i was looking at my current stock today, and you are right, it does need red. . . for a while i was going to get some red zebras and try to breed them so they would be my dominant species, but i can't find them anywhere, and haps are so much coolier. :lol: 8)


----------

